# Electrical shock while taking a shower from touching the shower wand



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo,
tape your volt tic to the spigot, turn off one breaker at a time...


~CS~


----------



## deoElectric (Jan 18, 2014)

And look for what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deoElectric (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry Steve I don't follow, what am I looking for when I turn breakers off??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Your water heater is probably bad. Have had this with a customer. Hire a professional


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

deoElectric said:


> Hi everyone, I am writing for some suggestions and help. I was taking a shower the other day and when I grabbed the shower wand I was shocked. I believe I also saw the lights dim slightly. My guess is that when the hot water heater kicked in the draw of current made the lights dim so I am thinking that something is wrong with the ground in the hot water heater. So I would like any help and suggestions on what I can look for and fix to solve this problem. Thank you all in advance!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you checked the connections in the WH JB?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a call once where the tenant stated they would get a shock in the tub at times. I checked the water heater and found corrosion and loss of egc. I was able to correct but informed the landlord to have a plumber check the water heater.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

tape the ticker to your junk, and have someone else flick the breakers.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Learn to take cold showers


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I had same thing a few yrs back.
Bad neutral at the supply side.
Because we bond water and the right conditions it provided a current path.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If there's enough voltage to shock you, there's enough to measure it with a meter. Could be a number of causes from open neutral to ground fault in an appliance to utility ground-return problem. No point in guessing: Grab tools and start troubleshooting.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like a session for bonding and grounding is in order. Or this is ...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

A Tingle could be the waterheater gone bad, a shock, could be an ungrounded system as the others are suggesting. Quit grabbing your wand while in the shower


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Open neutral


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

deoElectric said:


> Thank you to the serious ones and to those who want to joke and say bad dirty jokes it might be time to get a life!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not knowing how a volt tic works qualifies you to that X100 here Deo








~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there are a lot of things it could be. 

I remember reading somewhere on Holt where someone had driven a screw through a cable and it was also touching the metal lathe, and there was current on the pipes.

just sayin


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Meter it, turn off one breaker @ a time. If it goes down with one brkr, that's the culprit circuit. If it takes the main opened to go away, it may be a return , which is an entirely different problem & fix

~CS~


----------



## deoElectric (Jan 18, 2014)

Chicken Steve I know how a volt tick works!! But thanks for your concern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, suggestions to solve the problem were given so thread closed.

Continue discussion here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/shocking-shower-update-78578/ 

and keep the crude comments out of it please. 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/shocking-shower-update-78578/


----------

